# MY FOUNDATION MAKES MY FACE DRY!!!!



## PurpleStrawberi (Apr 29, 2012)

I have pretty dry skin even when I moisturize.  When I put on my foundation in the morning it looks perfect.  It makes my skin look very dewy.  By the middle of the day, my skin looks dry and flaky around my nose.  Is there anything I can do to fix this?  I have been using the L'Oreal true match liquid foundation.


----------



## barbiebag (Apr 29, 2012)

I would definatly look into a better makeup remover/ moisturizer. Purity from philosophy has great products. However, I have very dry skin as well and depending on my primer and foundation, within a couple of hours my skin looks scaly and dry but my resolution to that was just searching for better foundations and that included cheaper and high ends as well. I recently tried Stila's Corrector correcteur. I used it as a primer, and it definatly reduces the redness in my skin, and it moisturizes it as well. In addition to Stila's corrector I started using Cargo's foundation, and I loved it. It isnt oily but doesnt dry out my face. If you want you can also use Benefits get even powder, its not cakey and wont clump on your face. Hopefully these products will work as good for you as it did for me.

Mod edit: Blog link deleted. Please see Terms of Service for more info and visit our Bloggers Member's Blogroll Thread and in our Beauty Bloggers group.


----------



## Marshmelly (Apr 30, 2012)

I am having the same exact problem as you! My foundation looks great in the morning, but when I look in the mirror in the middle of the day, the area around my nose and below my mouth is all dry and the foundation is crackly. Uck! I've been using the Laura Mercier Silk Creme Foundation, which is supposed to be good for dry skin and I really do love it because its worked for me in the past (and looks absolutely flawless when I put it on), but my skin just isn't behaving lately. I've been getting acne as well. My skin will go through these phases where its great and then starts acting up again (usually when the weather changes like it has been lately). I wouldn't say it is your foundation...a more moisturizing foundation may help but if its your actual skin that is the problem then those dry areas will still show through, so I would focus more on skincare. Wish I could help more but unfortunately I'm going through the same thing and I'm trying to fix it myself =/


----------



## yassy (Apr 30, 2012)

I also have very dry skin, but to combat this i treat my skin before putting on any makeup.  Best to use a really good night lotion to work on your skin while you sleep, then also apply a good day cream before applying any makeup. I'm currently using Jurlique's products which i love, cz they don't have any chemicals that would dry out your skin as they are all organic, but they also base their products on science so even good for anti-aging or prevention.  I personally use their PAD night lotion.  Maybe for you, you could try their Moisture replenishing day cream, and use their Lavender Silk Finishing Powder it's a TALC FREE powder that is actually made to also maintain moisture balance in your skin.. Sounds perfect for what your complaint is.  You should check out their FB page cz they have a promotion giving away free products..


----------



## Nikkay2Desire (May 4, 2012)

You may have to change you skin care regimen.. as the seasons change so do you skins needs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) If you have the good habit of toning your face after you cleanse it, ensure your toner does not contain alcohol, as that would make it an astringent ;o) which can be beastly on already prone to be dry skin. 

You also want to make sure you do this moisturizing long before your skin IS dry... right out the shower, pat lightly so your skin is still slightly moist, spray or cotton on your alcohol-free toner, wait 1 minute then put on your SPF moisturizer... and allow that to absorb for about 5 minutes, then you can apply a bit more to the problem areas for good measure... hope that helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## beautyboo (May 29, 2012)

Apply Almond oil before foundation (a little goes a long way) , does not clog pores, full of vitamin E and gives amazing glowing look on your complexion. Good luck!


----------



## dd62 (Jun 7, 2012)

I have been having the same issue with foundation, for me mainly on the forehead. No matter how much I moisurize and exfolliate. Plus the last 4 months I have been getting acne on my chin and jawline, so the acne products make the dry patches even worse. I guss we have to just keep trying new products until we find what works.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 7, 2012)

I say get a moisturizer with hyaluronic acid and mineral oil in it *gasp!* I've been doing the natural thing for a while now, and for some reason they're not as effective as they used to be. So I'm back to mineral oil moisturizers - the added hyaluronic acid helps too. At night, I oil cleanse and follow up with a glycolic acid gel. I've also been using hydrating primers from Smashbox and Laura Mercier. Finally, I've been mixing moisturizer in with my foundation and relying on concealer where I need coverage. Instead of powdering, I blot.

My skin has become significantly drier since last winter and none of my past routines have been working until I decided to try this one. Should you try it, I hope it works for you. Good luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

